# Veuns flytraps in the tarantulas terrarium!?!?



## smoothie4l (Sep 22, 2011)

I am going to ether strike up a conversation or just sound really stupid, would a Venus fly trap be suitable for a tarantulas enclosed. And I mean for a full grown tarantula not a spiderling (that could end badly).


----------



## BQC123 (Sep 22, 2011)

Venus fly traps like bright sunlight and very damp peat mix. They also require a winter dormancy period. None of their conditions are compatable with tarantulas. It would be cool, but one or the other is going to suffer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 22, 2011)

also i dont think that the traps themselves would be able to hurt the T because the traps are very weak, but im sure the t would murder the plant by crawling/climbing on it, and digging..


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2011)

BQC123 said:


> Venus fly traps like bright sunlight and very damp peat mix. They also require a winter dormancy period. None of their conditions are compatable with tarantulas. It would be cool, but one or the other is going to suffer.


This is correct.  The plant just won't thrive under the conditions your T needs.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 1, 2011)

Actually it is possible. But not practical. 
1) U gotta have very bright lights - could be too hot for the T. 
2) Need dormancy - gotta remove pot/plant.
3) as mentioned, Ts could damage/kill the plant. Webbing/digging/trampling over it would either damage it or block its needed sunlight, thus eventually dying slowly.
If u really want to keep both, set up a vivarium or keep it by a bright windowsill where it has sufficient sunlight. Abt 12hrs full sun in summer and 8hrs of sun + cool weather during winter. If not juat place it in the fridge for deep dormancy..


----------



## Shrike (Oct 1, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Actually it is possible. But not practical.
> 1) U gotta have very bright lights - could be too hot for the T.
> 2) Need dormancy - gotta remove pot/plant.
> 3) as mentioned, Ts could damage/kill the plant. Webbing/digging/trampling over it would either damage it or block its needed sunlight, thus eventually dying slowly.
> If u really want to keep both, set up a vivarium or keep it by a bright windowsill where it has sufficient sunlight. Abt 12hrs full sun in summer and 8hrs of sun + cool weather during winter. If not juat place it in the fridge for deep dormancy..


That's really the point I'm trying to make.  The optimal conditions for one are not the best for the other.


----------

